# Transalp-o. Mehrtagestour abgebrochen; Warum?



## laleso (13. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt einen Alpencross begonnen, aber nicht zu Ende gebracht.
Mich würden mal die Gründe hierfür interessieren, wars mangelnde Kondition, Krankheit, Krach mit den Mitfahrern, schlechtes Wetter ...

Also los, sagt mir wie weit ihr gekommen seid, und warum ihr, oder eure Mitfahrer abgebrochen habt/haben.


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. Februar 2009)

Servus!
Bin einmal zwar am Gardasee angekommen, aber alleine ohne Partner.

Grund: Krach mit meinem Partner.

Wir hatten nicht das selbe Niveau und er wollte einen Tag einsparen. Dadurch ergab es sich, dass wir einen Tag bis 00:30 Uhr bei Schneefall auf dem Bike saßen. Da hats mir gereicht und ich bin auf meine Art und Weise an den Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. Februar 2009)

Letztes Jahr kamen bei uns Krankheit von mir, Verletzung einer Mitfahrerin und besch**** Wettervorhersage zusammen. Haben dann mit der ganzen Gruppe (7 Leute) zwei Tage vorm Gardasee abgebrochen. Der Rückweg von St. Caterina nach Oberstdorf war dann schon eine logistische Herausforderung und endete mit einer ziemlich lustigen & feuchtfröhlichen Übernachtung in Mittenwald *g*. 

Ich pers. fands nicht besonders tragisch, ist ja Urlaub, da muss man sich ja nun nicht quälen. Ego Probleme ("Ich muss zum Gardasee") gabs auch keine . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Dan_Oldb (13. Februar 2009)

Zwar keine Transalp, aber eine 7-Tagestour von Kiel nach Rügen mussten wir nach 3 Tagen in Wismar erst unterbrechen und nach zwei weiteren Tagen abbrechen, da einer von uns eine Knieentzündung bekam. Das kam wohl durch Überlastung und falsche Sitzposition, und hielt sich bei ihm auch noch viele Wochen.
Zwei Tage saufen auf dem Wismarer Campingplatz war aber auch ganz lustig 

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Suedlicht (14. Februar 2009)

2006 ein gebrochenes Schaltauge am Völser Weiher, könnt mich heute noch in den Arsch beissen...


----------



## bikeseppl (14. Februar 2009)

Wir mußten 2006 eine Südtiroler Runde am vorletzten Tag unterhalb vom Eisjöchl abbrechen, habe mir einen Sonnenstich eingefangen da ging nichts mehr.
Haben wir aber 2008 nachgeholt.

Servus


----------



## flyingscot (14. Februar 2009)

2007 habe meinen ersten Transalp von geplanten 10-Tagesetappen auf 8-Tagesetappen gekürzt. Grund: akute Unlust am 7. Tag.

Bei meiner 2008 Transalp-Vorbereitungstour, einem 2-Tage-Trans-Harz musste ich am zweiten Tag umplanen und vereinfachen (weniger Höhenmeter). Grund: Knieschmerzen. Dadurch dann Absage des Transalps und statt dessen Knie-OP 

Jetzt ist aber wieder alles heil .


----------



## Jogi (14. Februar 2009)

1996. Wir waren zu dritt, zusammen hatten wir keine 1000 km in den Beinen. Bei der Abfahrt vom Schrofenpass die erste Panne: Einer fuhr in eine Mulde und verbog sich das Vorderrad so stark, dass es sich nicht mehr drehte. Notdürftig zentriert schafften wir es bis zur Konstanzer Hütte, wo wir ein paar Biker aus St. Anton trafen. Einer davon hatte nen Bikeshop, wo der Kollege dann am Sonntag ein neues Vorderrad kaufte. Die geplant Route über die Heilbronner Hütte usw. war somit gestorben. Also weiter auf der Via Claudia bis an den Reschensee. Am nächsten Tag im strömenden Regen bis Bormio. Alles war nass. Die nächsten beiden Tage sind wir mit dem Bus weitergefahren, es hatte nur geregnet. Vom Tonalepass sind wir dann wieder mit den Bikes weiter bis Mezzocorona. Von dort aus mit dem Zug wieder nach Hause. 
Wir waren auf Dauerregen nicht eingerichtet und zu wenig trainiert hatten wir auch. Deshalb hatten wir irgendwann keine Motivation mehr weiterzufahren.

Das sollte im nächsten Jahr alles besser werden. Doch erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt:
Den Start in Oberstdorf mussten wir wegen Dauerregen 2x verschieben, dann sind wir doch mit dem Zug zum Brenner gefahren, weil der Weg durch Rappenalpental bei einer Bachdurchfahrt unpassierbar war. Vom Brenner aus hatten wir dann gutes Transalp-Wetter, somit haben wir den Gradasee dann doch noch erreicht.

In den Jahren 2000 und 2008 dann komplett durchgezogen.


----------



## martn (14. Februar 2009)

wir waren mal zu dritt aufm rennsteig unterwegs, autark, mit übernachtungen in schutzhütten. weiß nich mehr, ob wir drei oder vier tage unterwegs waren, auf alle fälle mussten wir relativ nah vorm ziel abbrechen (durch die drachenschlucht nach eisenach runter), weil der eine probleme mitm fuß hatte, was sich im nachhinein immerhin als sehnenscheidenentzündung entpuppte. tragisch wars ansonsten nich und die tour war trotzdem gut.


----------



## Trekiger (15. Februar 2009)

mir ist 2003 am 3. tag des alpencrosses bei der abfahrt vom passo duron der rahmen gebrochen. das war für mich das ende der tour.

2005 ist mir das tretlager abgebrochen und hat zusätzlich noch das schaltauge abgrissen. gottseidank war das erst in rovereto 30 km vor dem ziel. die habe ich dann mit dem taxi zurückgelegt.


----------



## Grabenfuß (15. Februar 2009)

Wintereinbruch in den Dolomiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleso (15. Februar 2009)

Trekiger schrieb:


> mir ist 2003 am 3. tag des alpencrosses bei der abfahrt vom passo duron der rahmen gebrochen. das war für mich das ende der tour.
> 
> 2005 ist mir das tretlager abgebrochen und hat zusätzlich noch das schaltauge abgrissen. gottseidank war das erst in rovereto 30 km vor dem ziel. die habe ich dann mit dem taxi zurückgelegt.



So ein Pech, war das der Trek-Rahmen der brach?


----------



## Trekiger (16. Februar 2009)

laleso schrieb:


> So ein Pech, war das der Trek-Rahmen der brach?



ja genau der. deshalb ist trek für mich keine alternative mehr bei der suche nach einen neuen bike.


----------



## weltraumpapst (16. Februar 2009)

transalp 2007 oberstdorf - lago maggiore, knöchel gebrochen am 3ten tag....


----------



## tvaellen (16. Februar 2009)

Bei meinem Transalp 2007 bekam einer der Mitfahrer am 3. Tag Probleme im Magen-Darm Bereich. Einen Tag hat er sich noch gequält, dann ging es nicht mehr. 

Ich vermute, dass es eher psychische Ursachen hatte (Stressmagen) als verdorbenes Essen oder ein Virus. Er war von Anfang an sehr nervös und neigte dazu, sich "verrückt" zu machen ("den Berg schaffe ich bestimmt nicht"). Gegessen haben wir alle mehr oder weniger dasselbe und kein anderer hatte auch nur ansatzweise Magenprobleme.


----------



## emvau (16. Februar 2009)

mir ist letztes jahr die kettenstrebe gebrochen. ich hab mir dann aber kurzerhand im zillertal einfach ein bike geliehen. war zwar nicht gerade günstig und bei der heimreise auch nicht unkompliziert, aber abbrechen wollte ich deswegen einfach nicht...


----------



## gerald_ruis (17. Februar 2009)

Letztes Jahr: Ortlerumrundung.

Wir wollten auf den Passo Cercen (3000m), leider vielen schon bei 2.700m ca. 20 cm Neuschnee. War uns einfach zu gefährlich, auf unbekannten, teilweise nicht sichtbaren Trails in luftiger Höhe und Gewitter dazu zu Biken..

Es ist uns nicht leicht gefallen, aber da hat zu guter Letzt die Vernunft gesiegt 

PS: War das Wochenende, wo beim Zugspitz-Lauf 2 Läufer wegen Wintereinbruch tötlich verunklückt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Februar 2009)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Wir wollten auf den Passo Cercen (3000m), leider vielen schon bei 2.700m ca. 20 cm Neuschnee. War uns einfach zu gefährlich, auf unbekannten, teilweise nicht sichtbaren Trails in luftiger Höhe und Gewitter dazu zu Biken.
> Es ist uns nicht leicht gefallen, aber da hat zu guter Letzt die Vernunft gesiegt.



Schnee und Gewitter finde ich jetzt interessant. Bin als Schluchti geboren und lebe als Schluchti, aber Schnee und Blitz zusammen, habe ich in dieser Kombination noch nie in unseren Bergen gesehen.
Es ist aber generell gut, wenn man auch aufgeben kann. Verlängert das Leben ungemein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Februar 2009)

Schnee und Blitz, sozusagen also ein Wintergewitter gibt´s ja sogar in München!


----------



## Tschambo (17. Februar 2009)

Salve,

@tiroler1973

Wintergewitter (mit Schneefall) an einem Nachmittag im Nov 2006 im Ostallgäu.
Blitz schlägt in Betonaufführungsmast neben der gemauerten Trafostation ein.
Wird durch die Cu-Kabel ins Innere der Trafostation geleitet, so daß die 
Niederspannungsverteilung aus Kupfer + Kunststoff abbrannte.
War nur mit Wasser zu löschen wegen der großen Hitze welche in der NS-Verteilung
"gespeichert" war.     CO2 kühlt zu wenig.

martino


----------



## MoRaider (17. Februar 2009)

Wir waren 2008 zu dritt unterwegs und einer von uns (Hardtailer) war am 6Tag vom Pech verfolgt.
1. Platten hinten... geflickt.
2. 300m weiter bergab Platten vorne...Schlauchwechsel
3. 500m Sturz wegen erneutem Platten vorne...
4. 1 Stunde später weiter Talwärts Kettenriss und weg war sie.

Nase voll, Facksen dicke und heim gings...

Wir sind dann zu zweit weiter und waren dann nach 8,5 Tagen da


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Februar 2009)

schneefall 1400 höhe da war dann nix mit dem rabbijoch sind dann den rest strasse (mendelpass und madona di camp -nix bärenpass-)
zum gardasee gefahren. war trotzdem kalt aber nach einigen schönen tagen zuvor trotzgem ganz lustig


----------



## kurt1 (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe dieses Jahr eine Tour am 2. Tag (3 Tage waren geplant) abgebrochen, ich war alleine. Ich hatte einen Platten und leider nur einen defekten Ersatzschlauch dabei. Dumm gelaufen. 
Nachdem ich 2x den Schlauch reperieren musste (2,3 Zoll Mäntell mögen nicht so gerne reperierte Standardschläuche) und ich noch einen neuen Schlauch zerstört habe, den ich von einem fremden MTB ler auf dem SilvrettaPass abgekauft habe, hatte ich die Faxen Dick. 

Lesson Learned: besser 2 Ersatschläuche mitnehmen


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. Februar 2009)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe dieses Jahr eine Tour am 2. Tag (3 Tage waren geplant) abgebrochen, ich war alleine. Ich hatte einen Platten und leider nur einen defekten Ersatzschlauch dabei. Dumm gelaufen.
> Nachdem ich 2x den Schlauch reperieren musste (2,3 Zoll Mäntell mögen nicht so gerne reperierte Standardschläuche) und ich noch einen neuen Schlauch zerstört habe, den ich von einem fremden MTB ler auf dem SilvrettaPass abgekauft habe, hatte ich die Faxen Dick.
> ...



besser 2x NEUE Schläuche und keine defekten, vor allem keine im Winter geflickten Schläuche auf so ein Abenteuer.

Möglichst keine vom Aldi oder so...da fallen selbst bei neuen gerne mal die Ventile nach innen.

Habe ich alles 2007 auf einer Transalp selbst erlebt, auf was für Material der ein oder andere setzt und sich damit über die Alpen quält.


----------



## RedOrbiter (18. Februar 2009)

Letztes Jahr West AX am 7.Tag wegen schwerem Sturz abgebrochen. 

Blitz, Donner und Hagel und keine Schutzhütte oder Unterstand in der Nähe jagten mich vom Pass 2800m den Singletrail in die Tiefe. 
Ca. 300m bevor ich das retende Ziel erreicht habe, schwerer Sturz.

AX abgebrochen und heimgereist

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mitm_radl_do (19. Februar 2009)

Letztes Jahr, erst s Eisjöchl und dann den restlichen AlpenX wegen aufkommenden Mistwetter gestrichen...

... s Eisjöchl hab ich dann zwei Wochen später geknackt.

Dass ich den AlpenX2008 abgebrochen hab stinkt mir heute noch...


----------



## Fubbes (20. Februar 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es eher psychische Ursachen hatte (Stressmagen) als verdorbenes Essen oder ein Virus.


Das muss kein Stressmagen sein. Ich halte mich nach den vielen Jahren zwar für recht erfahren in den Bergen, aber Magenprobleme bekomme ich bei jeder Mehrtagestour in den Bergen. Die ungewohnte Dauerbelastung und das ausgefallene Essen (Müsliriegel) und Trinken (Brausetabletten, Brunnenwasser) lassen meinen Magen spätestens am 3. Tag kapitulieren. Das mag bei anderen vielleicht noch ausgeprägter sein.



			
				kurt1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich 2x den Schlauch reperieren musste (2,3 Zoll Mäntell mögen nicht so gerne reperierte Standardschläuche) und ich noch einen neuen Schlauch zerstört habe, den ich von einem fremden MTB ler auf dem SilvrettaPass abgekauft habe, hatte ich die Faxen Dick.
> Lesson Learned: besser 2 Ersatschläuche mitnehmen


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich fahre auch mit 2,3er Reifern und habe dabei meistens Schläuche mit 10 Flicken und mehr im Einsatz. Ohne Probleme. Wenn man bei jedem Loch gleich einen neuen Schlauch kaufen würde ...

Abbrechen musste ich mit Kumpel aber auch schon beinahe. Im Jahr 1997, erste Tour (Chiemsee - Gardasee von Achim Zahn, 11 Tage), tagelanger Dauerregen, gingen uns in den Dolomiten die HS33 Bremsbeläge aus. In Italien war zu der Zeit an eine Ersatzbeschaffung nicht zu denken. Zum Glück änderte sich genau im Richtigen Moment das Wetter. Bei Sonne waren die letzten 4 Tage nicht mehr so verschleißend und wir habe das Ziel erreicht. Jeder hier wird wissen, wie sich die erste Ankunft am Gardasee anfühlt 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (20. Februar 2009)

Rahmenbruch!
Aber natürlich kein Abbruch sondern repariert!!
Guckst du:
http://www.schwemberger.at/html/videos.html


----------



## Didi123 (20. Februar 2009)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das muss kein Stressmagen sein. Ich halte mich nach den vielen Jahren zwar für recht erfahren in den Bergen, aber Magenprobleme bekomme ich bei jeder Mehrtagestour in den Bergen. Die ungewohnte Dauerbelastung und das ausgefallene Essen (Müsliriegel) und Trinken (Brausetabletten, Brunnenwasser) lassen meinen Magen spätestens am 3. Tag kapitulieren. Das mag bei anderen vielleicht noch ausgeprägter sein.



hatte letztes jahr ähnliche probleme: 
war meine erste mehrtagestour (top of graubünden inkl. goldseetrail) und am 3. abend (der tag vor dem goldseetrail) hat der magen rebelliert. 
dachte es lag an den "älplermagronen" (nudeln-kartoffeln-zwiebeln-käse-apfelmus... ) oder am 'swiss highland whiskey', den ich mir am abend noch reingetan hab...
naja, hab' die ganze nacht ge:kotz:. 
ein tag aussetzten war auch nicht, weil dann dauerregen angekündigt war.
bin dann zurück zum auto und weiter an den lago, bissl relaxt und dann noch paar tagestouren gefahren...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Februar 2009)

beim zweiten alpencross im jahr 2000 bei der abfahrt vom madritschjoch ist bei meinem kumpel am bike der steuersatz lose geworden. er hatte daheim im vorfeld einen neuen steuersatz gekauft und selbst montiert und anscheinend war er nicht korrekt montiert.

bei der abfahrt fing dann auch der dauerregen an ... wir haben uns noch ins tal gerettet, am nächsnte tag nach ersatz gesucht bzw. eine werkstatt gesucht aber ohne erfolg. bei dauerregen sind wir noch einen tag eine alternativstrecke weistestgehend auf strasse gefahren, doch auch am nächsnte morgen waren noch 2 tage mit viel regen angekündigt. ergo haben wir den direkten weg nach bozen genommen und sind heim ...

ausserdem hatte mein kumpel keine regenhose dabei und nur eine lange baumwoll-trainingshose, die natürlich total nass war und seit dem madritschjoch nie mehr trocken wurde. er hat gefroren wie ein schneider ... heute kläre ich im vorfeld, ob jeder, der mitfährt, passende regenklamotten im rucksack hat 

elmar


----------



## besos (20. Februar 2009)

swj schrieb:


> Rahmenbruch!
> Aber natürlich kein Abbruch sondern repariert!!
> Guckst du:
> http://www.schwemberger.at/html/videos.html



Das erinnert mich an etwas:





Einem Bekannten bei der Abfahrt vom Matrischjoch passiert. Notdürftig mit Reepschnur von der Zufallhütte repariert. Im Tal dann aber Leihrad organisiert und Alpencross fortgesetzt. Im ersten Moment aber dachte ich, das war's nun.


----------



## swj (20. Februar 2009)

Ja, und dann noch diese einmalige Finisher Foto.
Wir waren der Hingucker schlecht hin!!!


----------



## laleso (23. Februar 2009)

Helau,
hat jemand von euch abgebrochen/umdisponiert, weil die Kondition nicht so dolle war, oder die Anstrengungen unterschätzt wurden?
Wundert mich eigentlich etwas, weil das hier noch nicht genannt wurde.
Oder mehrfach die Orientierung verloren, und dann die Schnauze voll gehabt...


Grüße, laleso


----------



## jan84 (23. Februar 2009)

Mit der Orientierung das Problem erübrigt sich in 99,5% der Fälle wenn man sich vorher mit Route & Karten auseinandergesetzt hat. 

Abbruch wegen Kondition ist imho überflüssig, man kann ja letztendlich immernoch die Route ein wenig umplanen falls man merkt dass das was man sich vorgenommen hat nicht funktioniert. Hierzu sollten aber auch wieder entsprechedes Karten/GPS Material mit dabei sein und der Umgang damit sicher . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Gusti (23. Februar 2009)

Wir haben unseren Alpencross (Innsbruck - Gardasee - über Pfunderer Joch - Dolomiten) nach 6 Tagen am Levico See abgebrochen. Grund war mangelnde Motivation und ein sehr schlechter Wetterbericht für die letzen 2 Tage (Monte Maggio - Pasubio)


----------



## Roberino (23. Februar 2009)

Wollten 2008 von Prad aus übers Madritsch nach Naturns. Da ich mir aber bei der Schiebestrecke tags zuvor heftige Blasen an beiden (!) Fersen geholt habe (weiß der Geier warum , die Schuhe hatte ich schon länger und waren bequem) haben wir nen Bogen ums Madritsch gemacht und sind direkt nach Naturns gefahren (mit den Badeschlappen auf dem Bike )

Die Schuhe hatte ich länger und so lange waren die Schiebestrecken nun auch wieder nicht (Stück von Ischgl zur Heidelberger Hütte hoch, nen Tag später dann zum Fimbapass rauf, dann noch hin und wieder an der Uina Schlucht).

Hatte ich noch nie. Hab die Schuhe dann auch nach der Tour gefeuert und neue gekauft. Hoffe das passiert mir in 2009 nicht nochmal.

Sonst habe ich noch nichts abgebrochen. Materialtechnisch war immer alles fit, auch die Konti hat bisher immer gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (23. Februar 2009)

laleso schrieb:


> Helau,
> hat jemand von euch abgebrochen/umdisponiert, weil die Kondition nicht so dolle war, oder die Anstrengungen unterschätzt wurden?
> Wundert mich eigentlich etwas, weil das hier noch nicht genannt wurde.
> Oder mehrfach die Orientierung verloren, und dann die Schnauze voll gehabt...
> ...



Sowas gibt halt keiner gerne zu


----------



## Tschambo (23. Februar 2009)

Auf unserem 1. Alpencross 2001 starteten wir zu sechst.
Für alle war es der erste AX - auch in unserem Umfeld hatte keiner damit Erfahrungen.

Das Wetter war auf der ganzen Tour (6 Tage, im Juli) bescheiden.
      zwei Nachmittage sonnig
      sonst neblig, bewölkt oder mit leichterem + stärkerem Regen.

Nach 3 1/2 Tagen haben dann zwei aus der Gruppe aufgegeben.

Der eine hatte vorher nie Zeit mit uns anderen auf Tagestouren zu trainieren,
hatte zudem noch einige Pfunde zuviel auf den Rippen und hat die Tour dann schlußendlich auch mental nicht gepackt.
Beim zweiten lags eher an der Hardware.  Das Bike war ein Stahlfully von Aldi ca. 17 kg
bei dem schon bald die Fegen - und Scheibenbremse Schwierigkeiten machte.
Als Schuhe hatte er nur Shimano SPD-Sandalen  zusammen mit Goresocken dabei.
Er war auch nicht auf bike schieben und tragen eingestellt - ist eher ein Flachlandtiroler.

Auf allen späteren Alpencross hat keine/keiner mehr ganz aufgeben müssen.
Wir haben meistens ganz wenige Stürze und auch nur kleinere techn. Defekte.

Am ehesten gibt es Magenverstimmungen. Unser Tip ist Frubiase und ähnliche
Mittelchen sparsam verwenden.

martino


----------



## Fubbes (24. Februar 2009)

besos schrieb:


> Sowas gibt halt keiner gerne zu


Ich vermute einfach mal, dass die, die diesen Forenbereich lesen, eher zu den motivierteren Fahrern zählen, was Mehrtagestouren angeht. Teilweise mit langjähriger Erfahrung. Da dürften Tourabbrüche wegen mangelnder Motivation selten sein.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## rasinini (25. Februar 2009)

2006 Dolomitencross:
Am letzten Spätnachmittag sind wir in Rovereto in einer Pizzeria versumpft .
War saulustig, aber der Gardasee war plötzlich unerreichbar. 

Macht nix, wir wollten am nächsten Morgen eh mit dem Frühzug zurück zum Auto in's Pustertal.


----------



## guk (27. Februar 2009)

Salut!
2001 habe ich in Scharl abgebrochen. Mit Gelenkschmerzen/Schulter 2 Nächte kaum geschlafen. Stellte sich als Schleimbeutelentzündung heraus.

2003 bin ich in der vorletzten Spitzkehre am Stilfserjoch (Trafoi) in eine Längsrille geraten und gestürzt. Nach Reparatur (neue VR-Felge) in Prad nicht mehr über die Berge weiter sondern auf dem Radweg nach Meran. Am nächsten Tag haben sie mich dann vom Krankenhaus mit einem Slingshotverband und gebrochenem Arm heimgeschickt.


----------



## maddinvs (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
wir planen für Anfang Juni 2009 eine Transalp von Garmisch bis Riva. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wieviel Schnee da noch auf den Pässen rumliegt? Wann ist es da oben relativ sicher schnee-und eisfrei?  
Schöne Grüße
maddinvs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2009)

@maddinvs: hast Du Dir mal den Threadtitel durchgelesen?? 

Interessanter Thread, teilweise witzig was manchen passiert ist, teilweise natürlich auch heftige Sachen, und teilweise hauts einem nur so die Fragezeichen raus wenn man von Leuten liest die sich ohne Regenklamotten, ohne ausreichende Vorbereitung oder mit Baumarktbikes an eine Alpenüberquerung wagen 

Bei unserem AX letztes Jahr (für die meisten oder gar alle der erste) sind wir zum Glück alle am Lago angekommen! Einer aus unserem Trupp hatte aber auch teilweise bissl Probleme mitm Verdauungstrakt und hat sich dann von Sta. Caterina zum Gaviapass hochshutteln lassen  war in Anbetracht der Erklimmung der Montozzo-Scharte, die am selben Tag noch bevor stand, und seiner Verfassung (er hat beim Frühstück wirklich net gut ausgeschaut) auch ok! Die Fahrkosten hat er sich mit einem weiteren aus unserem Trupp geteilt, der wegen mangelnder Kondition oder Motivation auch mit hochgefahren ist  aber wie gesagt, wir sind alle zusammen und wohlbehalten angekommen


----------



## laleso (1. März 2009)

maddinvs schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> wir planen für Anfang Juni 2009 eine Transalp von Garmisch bis Riva. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wieviel Schnee da noch auf den Pässen rumliegt? Wann ist es da oben relativ sicher schnee-und eisfrei?
> Schöne Grüße
> maddinvs



Hallo auchmal,
ich schlage vor, ihr startet Anfang Juni eure Transalp, und drei-vier Tage später postest Du in diesem Thread die Gründe für euren Abbruch...

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Braunbaer (8. Dezember 2010)

rasinini schrieb:


> 2006 Dolomitencross:
> Am letzten Spätnachmittag sind wir in Rovereto in einer Pizzeria versumpft .
> War saulustig, aber der Gardasee war plötzlich unerreichbar.
> 
> Macht nix, wir wollten am nächsten Morgen eh mit dem Frühzug zurück zum Auto in's Pustertal.



ha ha ha ha ha, das ist wohl der coolste Grund, die Transalp "abzubrechen".


----------



## lens83 (9. Dezember 2010)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> ha ha ha ha ha, das ist wohl der coolste Grund, die Transalp "abzubrechen".



mit abstand der geilste grund den ich je gehört habe. 

war heuer auf meiner transalp auch kurz davor zu kapitulieren. grund war eine magenverstimmung, welche ich vermutlich vom schmelzwasser am madritschjoch bekommen habe. (war aber auch eher unvorsichtig, das zu trinken.)


----------



## freeridealex (10. Dezember 2010)

Musste 2004 meine Transalp auch vorzeitig beenden. Bereits am 1.Tag han ich ein Cleat vom Schuh verloren und das Ersatzcleat hab ich dann wohl nicht ganz genau montiert, sodass sich recht bald Knieschmerzen einstellten. Am Ende des 1. Tags konnte ich kaum mehr gehen. Bin dann am 2. Tag etwas ruhiger gefahren und hab meine Mitstreiter ruhig vorfahren lassen. Es ging dann am 3.Tag wieder recht gut, dann erwachten bei meinen "Kumpels" aber die Racer-Gene und ich hab dadurch wohl mein Knie wieder überlastet. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass ich noch bis Bozen weitergefahren bin und mich von meiner Freundin zum Lago hab fahren lassen.
Geärgert hab ich mich über meine Dummheit (falsche Cleatmontage) und meine Mitfahrer am 3.Tag. Die wussten über mein Problem bescheid und hätten diese Etappe auch etwas ruhiger angehen können. Ich glaub, dann wäre ich soweit fit gewesen, dass ich die letzten 2 Tage auch noch gepackt hätte.


----------

